# غراء مقاوم للماء والابخرة



## chem1982 (15 أبريل 2012)

تنقع كمية مناسبة من الغراء المحبب في الماء الي ان تلين وتنتفخ فترفع من الماء وتوضع في كمية مناسبة من زيت بزرة الكتان المغلي ويسخن الخليط علي نار هاذئة الي ان ينصهر الغراء وبهذا تحصل علي غراء مقاوم للماء والرطوبة والابخرة


----------



## مازن81 (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (27 أبريل 2012)

جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك وتقبلة منك ونفع به الناس


----------



## Abu Laith (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومه القيمه وافينا بكل جديد ...


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

​جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك وتقبلة منك ونفع به الناس


----------



## alioil42 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## miltronique (26 نوفمبر 2013)

chem1982 قال:


> تنقع كمية مناسبة من الغراء المحبب في الماء الي ان تلين وتنتفخ فترفع من الماء وتوضع في كمية مناسبة من زيت بزرة الكتان المغلي ويسخن الخليط علي نار هاذئة الي ان ينصهر الغراء وبهذا تحصل علي غراء مقاوم للماء والرطوبة والابخرة


بارك الله فيك
هل هذه الطريقة تنفع مع أي غراء أم أنها خاصة بنوع معين


----------

